# Piriformis tendon



## seslinger (May 7, 2009)

Does anyone know of the code for a piriformis tendon release?  thanks


----------



## coderguy1939 (May 7, 2009)

The piriformis muscle rotates the thigh laterally so it sounds like this might be an adductor tendon.  Take a look at the tenotomy codes for the hip area and see if something in that code range applies.  Close as I can come to it.


----------



## Jamie Dezenzo (May 8, 2009)

I'm looking at 27000 or 27001


----------



## seslinger (May 12, 2009)

thank you those were the codes I was looking at.


----------



## twosmek (Jun 22, 2012)

actually if you look at it the Piriformis is a Abductor so you would need to use code 27006. 

codes 27000 and 27001 are for ADDuctors


----------

